
Improving on the Sieve of Eratosthenes - dvoils
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2019/04/29/improving-on-eratosthenes/
======
ba0bab
"[the paper] gives a refined version of the sieve that takes less time and
less space." It is not about the time-complexity which is "almost" linear in
any case (and even slightly worse than the classical version O(n _log(log(n))
vs O(n_ log(n)), but about the space complexity, which is "almost" O(n^(1/3))
vs O(n^(1/2) ( or the classical "naive" O(n))

------
umvi
This article has no substance.

"Here's how the Sieve of Eratosthenes works. It can be improved upon and in
fact X person did it recently. Said improvements are left as an exercise to
the reader. The End."

------
potiuper
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.09130](https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.09130)

~~~
d4mi3n
Thanks. I found it odd that the author didn’t include a link to the paper.

~~~
warent
They did provide a link to it in the references, no?

[https://doi.org/10.1090/mcom/3438](https://doi.org/10.1090/mcom/3438)

